Ask HN: Why does kids in China do origami at school? - punnerud
======
novia
Why do kids in America color at school?
[https://www.colorpsychology.org/10-benefits-of-coloring-
page...](https://www.colorpsychology.org/10-benefits-of-coloring-pages-for-
kids-psychology-and-development/)

Most of the reasons listed in that article can apply to origami. It's also
just a culture thing.

------
punnerud
Could be to learn grit?

------
aszantu
to learn geometry maybe?

